# Styx River Shooting Center



## todd river (Jul 31, 2008)

My question is not regarding the range, but the retail store. 
Has anyone priced there pistols/guns/accessories & were they what you
would consider a good price?

I have only purchased 2 pistols & both were from Academy.
I know that the gun shops here in Mobile would probably
be a little pricey compared to Academy. Plus Academy is
very limited as you already know. As well as accessories
are all at suggested retail price for the gun shops. Its hard
to purchase a magazine at retail for $25 vs $16.34 online & etc.

Oh & do you think they have a decent inventory of pistols?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Their prices seem to be about average with most gun shops I've found. They have a pretty good inventory of pistols. 

If you're in the Mobile area, you should check out Stone Arms. He seems to have the best prices around and has saved me a good bit of money on guns and accessories.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I rather spend $20-$25 dollars for something at a local store than save a few bucks online. It will pay off in the long run. Also if you pay retail for guns that's your own fault. Most guns are already priced under MSRP with exception of a couple hard to get/find guns or a couple stores. I know money is tight for a lot of people right now but I'd also drop a little more cash to buy a gun local rather than buying off Buds Guns or CTD etc. The local customer service will far exceede what these online businesses will do.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ditto above. Always support your local shops


----------



## todd river (Jul 31, 2008)

Splittine said:


> I rather spend $20-$25 dollars for something at a local store than save a few bucks online. It will pay off in the long run. Also if you pay retail for guns that's your own fault. Most guns are already priced under MSRP with exception of a couple hard to get/find guns or a couple stores. I know money is tight for a lot of people right now but I'd also drop a little more cash to buy a gun local rather than buying off Buds Guns or CTD etc. The local customer service will far exceede what these online businesses will do.



I did not write my question very well. I was not implying purchasing
firearms online. I was just making a point about accessories. I would
prefer to buy everything locally. Plus I don't want to have to deal with
an ffl dealer. Its just difficult to pay $25 for a magazine when you see
them advertised online for close to $10 less.


----------



## ccather (Aug 3, 2010)

Splittine said:


> I rather spend $20-$25 dollars for something at a local store than save a few bucks online. It will pay off in the long run. Also if you pay retail for guns that's your own fault. Most guns are already priced under MSRP with exception of a couple hard to get/find guns or a couple stores. I know money is tight for a lot of people right now but I'd also drop a little more cash to buy a gun local rather than buying off Buds Guns or CTD etc. The local customer service will far exceede what these online businesses will do.


+1. I purchased a RCBS lead furnace from them. I believe their price was maybe $15 more than the best online price with all taxes and shipping factored in. I gladly paid the difference to support the range. We have few area ranges that have invested in the shotgun sports (trap, skeet, five stand). Styx has. I enjoy those games and want to keep enjoying them so I purchase from their store when I can.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

todd river said:


> I did not write my question very well. I was not implying purchasing
> firearms online. I was just making a point about accessories. I would
> prefer to buy everything locally. Plus I don't want to have to deal with
> an ffl dealer. Its just difficult to pay $25 for a magazine when you see
> them advertised online for close to $10 less.


If a local store has the mag you are referring to in stock for $8 more I would gladly buy it locally. If $8 is going to put you in a financial bind by all means order it online. A lot of time you will pay shipping on net orders and between the shipping and waiting 3-4 days for it you haven't saved any money. now don't get me wrong I looked at my total I spent at Midwayusa last year and it was in the four figures but it's all stuff you can't find local, if I could I would gladly spend a little extra for it to support a local shop.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Their prices seem to be about average with most gun shops I've found. They have a pretty good inventory of pistols.
> 
> If you're in the Mobile area, you should check out Stone Arms. He seems to have the best prices around and has saved me a good bit of money on guns and accessories.


Where is stone arms in mobile?


----------

